# Sorry to be so ignorant!



## akbmusic (Apr 12, 2007)

I keep getting the following message when I log on to TUG:

akbmusic: You have an outdated BBS Member Code in your profile. 'time' was discontinued on 23 March, 2007. Please update to the current code before 23 April, 2007 so the BBS can continue to recognize you as a TUG Member. Click here for further information


When I click on the links, it says the web page will not load/is unavailable. I have followed the steps where you add websites under internet tools and get the still get the same thing. I feel like such an idiot right now!!!   
(Where was that red button you push again?!?!?!)

So, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## akbmusic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Changed one problem for another*

OK, I played around a little more and got rid of the previous posted message, but now I am listed as a guest. 

(Am I making you feel like this   yet?)


----------



## Dave M (Apr 12, 2007)

You are listed as a "Guest" (and don't have access to the Sightings forum) because you replaced the old TUG member password in your profile with (incorrectly) your new TUG member password. However, what belongs in that box is the "BBS Member Code", which is the title of that box!

See "Part II" of the following link for the easy instructions for finding the "BBS Member Code" and making the change - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43810


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 12, 2007)

akbmusic said:


> When I click on the links, it says the web page will not load/is unavailable. I have followed the steps where you add websites under internet tools and get the still get the same thing.
> 
> So, what am I doing wrong?



You're probably not doing anything wrong.  

A number of people have reported errors when trying to go to that page.  Some have reported it to be a temporary problem and that a later attempt worked without problem.  It has always worked for me, any time I've tried it - the last time just a minute ago.

Here's a direct link to that same page:
http://tug2.com/TUGMembers/Login.aspx

If it still isn't working for you try this, in order:

1) Clear your browser cache and try again.

2) Try going, instead, to http://www.tug2.com/TUGMembers/Login.aspx

3) Just go to TUG Resort Reviews - http://tug2.com/RnR/Reviews.aspx
If you're not already logged in, it will take you to the desired Members Login page.  If you ARE already logged in, click on the My TUG link in the navigation bar near the top of the page.


----------



## akbmusic (Apr 13, 2007)

*Looking good now!*

Thanks guys! Everything went smoothly today. After sleeping on it and reading your stuff again, I think I've got it all figured out. (Maybe I should sleep more often!!!!)


----------

